# "Dirty Mary Crazy Larry" Charger



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

i had a few issues with my old Dodge Charger, so it was time to repaint it.
although it looks green in photos, it's much more yellow in person, especially in natural light.
car is a revell 68 with revell 69 parts, cast metal rims, decals by Keith Marks, photoetch kit from Model Car Garage, chrome bare metal foil. home printed license plates.
DSCF8503 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8501 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8496 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8497 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8498 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8499 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8504 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Paint is a custom mix of Tamiya light green and yellow.

DSCF8491 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8492 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8493 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8494 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8495 by aus_mus, on Flickr

and here is a 'BEFORE' shot with painted on stripes
dmcl-charger1 by aus_mus, on Flickr
dmcl-charger5 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice hue!

And those wheels are excellent. Do they come painted or did you do that detail?

:lurk5:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice hue!
> 
> And those wheels are excellent. Do they come painted or did you do that detail?
> 
> :lurk5:


I painted the black center, everything else is 'natural'. i don't even remember where i bought them, but it was 15 years ago.


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

A little memory....I saw this movie when I was a kid in a drive in!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> i had a few issues with my old Dodge Charger, so it was time to repaint it.
> although it looks green in photos, it's much more yellow in person, especially in natural light...


That's a difficult color to get right, and I think you did a great job. Even in the movie it appeared to be more "green" or more "yellow" depending on the lighting, so you're pretty much forced to pick a specific scene and say, "_That's_ the look I'm going for." Nicely done, and easily recognizable to anyone who has seen the movie. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

